# Shaun's Static A3, 3sdm, Low



## shaun365 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

im 20 from lincolnshire, UK

I thought i would share a few pictures of my a3 in its current state,

Hope you like 




























Visit Our blog at http://establishment365.com/

or visit our facebook page and like us. http://www.facebook.com/est.three.six.five

Cheers

shaun


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I was really expecting to see an A3 that was barely lowerd, but thats not half bad :thumbup: Not a fan of the wheels but they do look good on the 2 door (which I envy you for having, as we cant haz state-side  )


----------



## shaun365 (Apr 2, 2012)

t_white said:


> I was really expecting to see an A3 that was barely lowerd, but thats not half bad :thumbup: Not a fan of the wheels but they do look good on the 2 door (which I envy you for having, as we cant haz state-side  )


cheers man, 

im after some U.S stuff but cant find any anywhere. haha


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

welcome!

if only you were on here when I first got my car...
maybe we could've swapped front ends or something =P


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

shaun365 said:


> cheers man,
> 
> im after some U.S stuff but cant find any anywhere. haha


i have this front bumper (with lip, new fogs, etc) for sale  not sure how much shipping would cost.


----------



## shaun365 (Apr 2, 2012)

not sure what front end i prefer, the s-line or the base model.

is there any websites that i could order U.S parts from? that ship to the uk?

cheers

shaun


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the wheels - nice choice.

Bill


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

shaun365 said:


> not sure what front end i prefer, the s-line or the base model.
> 
> is there any websites that i could order U.S parts from? that ship to the uk?
> 
> ...


Gl gonna cost way way way way way more than kb selling it to you:wave:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the 2 door!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks great! What wheels are those?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the way it sits.. Looks good..! Not to steal this thread but does anybody know the thread size of a audi a3 spec lug nut? Is it 12X1.25 or 12X1.5?? Thanks in advance..


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

GoD that's sexy... Freakin A..


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> Looks great! What wheels are those?


If Im correct those are the Miro Type 111's. I love that wheel.


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Love the way it sits.. Looks good..! Not to steal this thread but does anybody know the thread size of a audi a3 spec lug nut? Is it 12X1.25 or 12X1.5?? Thanks in advance..


Kinda confused here.. Are you talking about the thread pitch? Cause it's 14mm x 1.50.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

JaseZilla said:


> Kinda confused here.. Are you talking about the thread pitch? Cause it's 14mm x 1.50.


 That sounds about right, Looking for red lugs for my rims.. Thanks Jase..!


----------



## shaun365 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just a couple of pics to keep the thread alive 



















front will be coming down to match the rear soon, just need to sort some sort of guard out :/

Also made it onto the main 3sdm 001 website page 










cheers


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Shaun,

first of all, congrats on your setup and photo on 3SDM.

The 3dr is sexy (reminds me of my old 1980 VW Sirocco), but I really enjoy the suspension and the wheels. So are they rebranded Miros ?

Thanks and enjoy !


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

First time I saw those wheels I thought they were Miro 111s. Love the setup.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Think I saw pics of your A3 on Audi-Sport the other day. Good looking car, wish we got the three door here.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

nice car bro!


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kB! (Oct 22, 2008)

what coils / sway bar?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Who is Shaun?


----------



## Pricey_2008 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Hi mate*



shaun365 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im 20 from lincolnshire, UK
> 
> ...


Hi mate what size are your wheels and offset and what size tyres are you running
Do you have any problems catching arches with people in


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

looks dope bro :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Pricey, this is an O-L-D thread getting bumped... I'm not sure if the OP is still around.

Bacup, eh? -Played a few gigs around the area over the years, I have. How're Bacup & Rossendale doing?


----------

